# Zilla Update



## Aardbark (Jan 31, 2013)

Just a small update. 

Godzilla has started cmming out of her hybernation. She has been waking up at about 9 every day, and sneeking out of her hide when Im not looking. And FINALY her bad shed is starting to come off. Her scales looks so good under all that crappy shed.

Here is a crummy cell phone pic of her hanging out.







Its really good to see that she is doing better.


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 31, 2013)

How big is she?


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 31, 2013)

Thats good

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Aardbark (Jan 31, 2013)

She is about 2 feet long exactly


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 31, 2013)

Aardbark said:


> She is about 2 feet long exactly



i like gus that grow slow, you get the most out of them


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 31, 2013)

Yea Godzilla grew fast and now he wanted to hibernate but almost 4 ft long in 6months

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 31, 2013)

thats so crazy. mine is at 27 inches today at 5 months. i do not know how you do it?


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 31, 2013)

I just let him eat as much as he wants

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 31, 2013)

i do to! it just makes mine poop all the time. lol


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 31, 2013)

Lol

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Aardbark (Jan 31, 2013)

Your guys tegus are huge. I let Zilla eat all she wants, she is just such a picky eater.


----------



## Skeetzy (Jan 31, 2013)

Don't feel bad, mines still sitting at like 12". Never even got a chance to measure him, but he's super tiny


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 31, 2013)

how old is he skeezy?


----------



## Skeetzy (Jan 31, 2013)

Laura can answer that to the exact date, I never really asked her the hatch date. I've had him since early September. I believe he's a July baby, possibly August. The day I got him he went under for hibernation. Didn't get one bite of food into him lol.


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 31, 2013)

Because there is a red gu at my local pet shop and he is only 12 inches and hes 6 months old. is that normal?


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 31, 2013)

No thats bad he should be almost 3ft unless he hibernsted

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 31, 2013)

he hibernated.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 31, 2013)

Yea so he os about right

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 2, 2013)

I got niles in sept. He was like 16in. By the time he went down for hibernation in late october was it(?) He was 18 1/2". I doubt has grown any during hibernation but will see what kind of progress once he's up and eating again. I think they all have different growth rates.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------

